# Feeling tipsy? New apps read blood alcohol levels, hail a taxi



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> (Reuters) - Before getting behind the wheel after a night out, a driver can test his blood alcohol level with new apps that not only give a reading but can call a cab.


Here


----------



## gorgeouskykhan (Sep 23, 2013)

What a good news. I am happy for that useful apps. It is very good idea to be reality. I wonder if this app is suitable for only US or Canada region now? or which mobile platform? iOS, Android, Windows Phone, Symbian, Linux, etc. 
Also, I do not use alcohol. Only I can drink it when I do dating.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

This was in the Article....



> Breathometer, for iPhones and Android smartphones, and BACtrack, for iPhones, display a user's blood alcohol level within seconds on smartphone-connected breathalyzers.


----------

